# Cory question



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a new 10 gallon female betta/ cory tank set up. Right now it has 4 bettas and 4 cories. I am planning on getting two more bettas and possibly taking out one so a total of 5-6 bettas. 

I got one albino cory, 2 greens, and one julii. I was told on another forum that they HAVE to be in groups of 6 or more and HAVE to be with the same species... true or not true?

Opinions and suggestions please?

Thanks,
Christina


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

daniel89 said:


> I have a new 10 gallon female betta/ cory tank set up. Right now it has 4 bettas and 4 cories. I am planning on getting two more bettas and possibly taking out one so a total of 5-6 bettas.
> 
> I got one albino cory, 2 greens, and one julii. I was told on another forum that they HAVE to be in groups of 6 or more and HAVE to be with the same species... true or not true?
> 
> ...


I have kept Albino, Green, Emerald, and Peppered Cories for a couple years now and they tend to hang out with their own kind. I would get 1 more albino and 1 more julii that way you have two of each. If you had a much larger tank you could do about 4-6 of each species, but you don't have that option.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

He has a brand new 55 gallon tank. He does have that option


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

dude, your tank needs to cycle first before you want to add more fish.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

daniel89 said:


> I was told on another forum that they HAVE to be in groups of 6 or more and HAVE to be with the same species... true or not true?
> 
> Opinions and suggestions please?


d8:

HAVE to: No. But in order for them to be happy campers 4 or 5 will probably work.

HAVE to: Yes. They do not commingle very well.

Cories are fairly social creatures (although not a social as loaches). My Sterbai hang out and play with each other. I rarely note them hanging out and playing with my other cories.

TR


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well this is Christina and not Daniel... Daniel has the 55 gallon, which is still pretty new. My 10 gallon has been cycled before I added the cories in.


----------

